

How Publications and Subscriptions Work in Meteor - qiqing
http://www.themeteorbook.com/2013/04/05/publications-and-subscriptions/

======
xguox
For Chinese, [http://xguox.me/blog/2013/04/10/understanding-
publications-a...](http://xguox.me/blog/2013/04/10/understanding-publications-
and-subscriptions/)

~~~
pc86
Is it really appropriate to repost someone else's content without their
consent?

~~~
zzimmer
Is it appropriate to assume there was no consent? The author says thanks in
this thread:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/meteor-t...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/meteor-
talk/2GChwsBkFO4)

